# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  RDB Mail Outlook Template. Superb piece of work! Hope this is useful:-)

## spiwere

Hi All,

I was researching for a utility / macro that could help me automate a lengthy emailing process using Google Mail and Excel Data, but unluckily haven't got a solution to this point.

However, my research got me to a superb master piece by Ron. I found the attached Outlook template. This is absolutely per my requirements, but unfortunately is Outllook based. In any case, an awesome solution by all means.

Please check this link out immensely, immensely useful: http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Hope this comes handy to some of you who aren't aware of this. 

In the interim, my hunt and struggle for the Google one is on.

Best regards,
Spi


Forum Gurus: Please let me know If I may be doing something incorrectly. I'll be happy to make amends. Cheers!!!

----------

